# white bass fishing report hj way 21



## firedog4$ (Aug 24, 2004)

I launched out of a ramp south of 21 on virginia road $5 launch good ramp. boat ramp at bridge 21, too muddied up. We ran upriver to Big creek. Fished hard up the creek only caught small whites, It looks like a few weeks before the big females move in. We left with 1 black bass 15 incher, 1 keeper white 14 inch and thats all. Was checked at the launch on our return by a young Warden. He went through all my stuff. All was in order. I found out that my sheet of plywood covering the bottom of my aluminum boat (14 ft) made it manditory that I have a fire extinguisher on board. Luckily, I carry one anyway. I thought I would pass this on to outhers who have plywood on the floor as I have. 1/4 oz. Chartruce roadrunner/red head caught the most. btw/ If anybody remembers Mr Charlton at midway he is still alive in the area. He used to run a great boat ramp years ago. good luck, firedog


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Firedog I used to fish the lock & dam back in the day, and I have caught some of the biggest whites I ever saw up there and at Big Eddy. It was pretty common for us to find big sows spawning on "super bored" Sunday. I caught big whites 2 weeks ago up a feeder creek from the Trinity. Going to try them again tomorrow.


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

*THanks for info..*

I have been checked before with plywood on deck, and never had a warden say anything!! Must be a new law or something....I am kinda old and grouchy, and there are just Tooooo, tooo many picky, picky laws being passed to keep up with!!

Later
R3F


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

Anyone been into Keechi Creek lately? What were water conditions like? I have land access, so I'm not competition for boaters.


----------



## elpescador24 (Aug 12, 2005)

Firedog I do remember Mr.Charlton.I used to stop at his gulf gas station and pay him for the use of his ramp on the river.But,that has to about 15 to 20 plus years ago.That is good to hear and amazing that he is still alive.He was up in age then.I guess he doesn't let anymore access to the river thru his land..Or is that the ramp you are talking about.
I use to have some good fishing trips up there. I have been fishing the lock& Dam area for awhile now...


----------



## sqwaby (Aug 4, 2005)

Not sure that warden had it correct I thought the fuel tank had to be below deck or in a enclosed compartment. This is what the Texas parks boating handbook says.
*Fire Extinguishers*

All vessels are required to have a Type B or Type B/C, U.S. Coast Guard-approved fire extinguisher on board if one or more of the following conditions exist:


Closed compartments under seats where portable fuel tanks may be stored
Closed storage compartments in which flammable or combustible materials may be stored
Closed living spaces
Permanently installed fuel tanks


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

This is from the TPWD publication.

*Fire Extinguishers Required*

Outboard motorboats less than 26 feet in length, of open construction, not carrying passengers for hire, are not required to carry fire extinguishers; however, a fire extinguisher *is required* if one or more of the following conditions exist: (1) Closed compartment under thwarts and seats wherein portable fuel tanks may be stored. *(2) Double bottoms not sealed to the hull or which are not completely filled with flotation material.* (3) Closed living spaces. (4) Closed storage compartments in which combustible or flammable materials are stored. (5) Permanently installed fuel tanks. (6) Inboard engines.

U.S. Coast Guard approved extinguishers are identified by the following marking on the label: "Marine Type USCG approved, Size .... Type ::::, 162.028/.../" Check extinguishers annually to assure that they are properly charged.

*NOTE*: All fire extinguishers must be readily accessible and in condition for immediate and effective use at all times.

Fire extinguishers approved for motorboats are hand-portable, of either B (for gasoline, oil & grease fires) or BC (also extinguishes electrical fires) classification.

Classification
(Type-size)Foam
(Minimum
gallons)Dry CO2
(minimum pounds)Dry Chemical
(Minimum pounds)Halon
(minimum pounds)B-I1¼422½B-II2½151010

The number of approved extinguishers required depends upon the class of the motorboat. When the engine compartment of the motorboat is equipped with a fixed (built-in) extinguishing system of an approved type, one less B-I extinguisher is required.

Vessel lengthWithout fixed system
in machinery spaceWith fixed system
in machinery spaceless than 26'1 B-INone26' to less than 40'2 B-I or 1 B-II1 B-I40' to 65'3 B-I or 1 B-II and 1 B-I2 B-I or 1 B-II

http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/publications/pwdpubs/pwd_br_l2000_0001/index.phtml


----------



## firedog4$ (Aug 24, 2004)

*Mr. Charlton*

He is living outside of Midway with his daughter. He had a fine ramp on the trinity river at Midway. I used to camp out on his place. Ive tried up at lock and dam, but its too much of a zoo. I use Colemans launch now out of midway, phone # 936-348-6519. they can give a real report as they live on the river. About the fire extinguisher the warden quoted the law# but who am I to argue good luck firedog


----------



## roadtrip57 (Sep 28, 2006)

the law is covering all spaces fumes or fuel can collect sub floor .. plywood is a floor .. at least what i was told... i carry a fire extingusher anyway


----------



## elpescador24 (Aug 12, 2005)

Thanks firedog for the info...Never been to colemans.I assume you can launch a fiberglass boat(bayboat)at the ramp.there at Colemans........


----------

